# Reasonable Mig Gun for Millermatic 35



## epanzella (Aug 17, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a gun for a Millermatic 35 that won't break the bank?


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 17, 2020)

You could pick up a used Tweco set up for 035 for a good price on eBay or CL.  You can adapt just about anything to the MM 35.  The gas coupler on that welder was widely used for decades.  The SprayMaster series is really nice, but maybe overkill for you (no spray transfer possible with the MM 35).  What's nice about Tweco is the parts are universally available from your LWS.  Tips, nozzles, and liners are all available 3rd party for popular guns, but Tweco keeps their prices low enough on consumables/replacement parts to not need to go 3rd party.  I keep 3 mig guns ready, one in 030, one in 035, and another in 045 for flux core with gas.  A gun for every purpose.  Keep it simple for your welder.  It's a great machine, and it does not cost a lot to run.


----------



## epanzella (Aug 18, 2020)

Pontiac
Thanks for replying;
I looked on ebay for a tweco gun and found one but the connector looks different than mine or maybe mine has the gun AND some sort of adaptor. Here's some pix of my gun connection. The brass bar clamp has a bolt on the far side (can't see too well 
in pic) that has the electrode lead bolted to it.  I haven't used my MIG in 20 years since I stopped working on cars. I had forgotten but it says tweco where my gun attaches to the Millermatic 35. If my memory serves (fat chance) I think my original Miller MIG gun (circa mid 70's) used the trigger as both an electrical switch and a gas valve.  When I replaced the gun the new gun had no gas valve so I installed a kit that added a solenoid gas valve in the cabinet that was switched by the gun trigger. I don't know if this will work with a new tweco gun???


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 18, 2020)

That's your gas adapter, so you'll leave the part that says Tweco in the pictures installed on the machine.  Separate the connector just downstream of the gas valve, and that'll be the fitting you are looking to match.  The welding shop will be able to get you adapters for just about anything, they're inexpensive brass fittings, but the one you have should be easy enough to find that adapting shouldn't be a problem.  I upgraded my Millermatic 35 to a 251 about 15 years ago, so I don't remember the finer details about the machine, but I think your setup is about the easiest and lowest cost machine out there to find good used parts for.  I'd personally look for used equipment, and just replace the liner, tips, and nozzle if needed to refresh the gun.


----------



## epanzella (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks.


----------

